# Water ingress on Habitation door



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi there - I am getting water ingress into the habitation door itself on my Hymer 660S. It is damaging the wooden panel between the external cladding and the the interior of the door.... I have had the door checked for leaks but nothing showing.. my mechanic reckons it is coming in on the seals of the door handle which surprises me.. Has anyone else had that experience or any other suggestions as to what might cause this. The water does not come into the motorhome itself by the way .


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

I had this problem with my Autotrail upto 3 months ago and it stopped when I stopped using the hosepipe or pressure washer on the door and surrounding seal.It seems the pessure was forcing the water around the seals.If you use either try not to aim them at the seals.
(this is just from experience and may not be your problem at all though)
Backaxle.


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

I had this problem with my Autotrail upto 3 months ago and it stopped when I stopped using the hosepipe or pressure washer on the door and surrounding seal.It seems the pessure was forcing the water around the seals.If you use either try not to aim them at the seals.
(this is just from experience and may not be your problem at all though)
Backaxle.


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

backaxle said:


> I had this problem with my Autotrail upto 3 months ago and it stopped when I stopped using the hosepipe or pressure washer on the door and surrounding seal.It seems the pessure was forcing the water around the seals.If you use either try not to aim them at the seals.
> (this is just from experience and may not be your problem at all though)
> Backaxle.


Im afraid I dont wash it enough for that to be the problem! No it is just in heavy rain the water seems to get in between the outer cladding and is causing the door to slowy disintegrate! It might be the seals are just very weak after all the years.. but thanks for the reply!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

backaxle said:


> I had this problem with my Autotrail upto 3 months ago and it stopped when I stopped using the hosepipe or pressure washer on the door and surrounding seal.It seems the pessure was forcing the water around the seals.If you use either try not to aim them at the seals.
> (this is just from experience and may not be your problem at all though)
> Backaxle.


It is not advisable to use a pressure washer on a motorhome, as it is very easy to force the sealant out of the seams, damage windows and vents etc.

When I valet motorhomes I do not use a pressure washer, just the right cleaning chemicals, water and a lot of elbow grease.


----------



## Luke6525 (Nov 11, 2008)

I dont use a pressure hose. This is a situation where the RAIN is getting into the door.. my guess is that it enters the seals of the door lock/handle


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Clean round all the door seals with silicone spray, this will ensure they get a better seal and protect them.

Also, are you parked on the level? As motorhome bodies do flex, so you could find this causes some seals round doors to leak. Try turning the van round and parking the opposite way and see if it still leaks.


----------

